# A few shots from yesterday



## Arteel (Sep 28, 2010)

Me and a buddy was just messin' around yesterday. Here's a few shots we took off the side of the road. Nothing special, just my 2000 528iA


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

The car looks great...the clouds are all jacked up though.


----------



## Arteel (Sep 28, 2010)

A buddy did the HDR and didn't bother fixing the clouds!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

nice shots!


----------



## Ceper (Nov 7, 2007)

My HDR edit
Hope you like it


<img src="http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i276/jualan_gue/Cars/bimmerhdrsmall.jpg"


----------



## chuthis (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice pics! The clouds in the first pic make me feel like I should have 3D glasses on though  

Ceper, edit looks sick with the drop


----------



## Ceper (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks chuthis


----------

